# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  New theme I made

## Zero Prime

Just something I wanted to share...
http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...content=104414

----------


## Moop

It looks great!

----------


## Orlsend

I like the dark of it  :Very Happy:

----------


## UbuntuNerd

I just try it looks good  :Smile:

----------


## Zero Prime

Thanks all  :Smile:

----------


## Argama

Great work!

----------


## gjoellee

Great work!

----------


## TVMA

Very slick looking theme.. I'm definitely digging that!

----------


## stinger30au

yeah that looks cool

i must give it a go

----------


## Sand & Mercury

I can dig it. When everything's so dark you might need to define your window borders a bit better though, try for a subtle grey/white border around em or something.

----------


## Zero Prime

Thanks again everyone  :Smile:

----------


## xWHEELSx

> Thanks again everyone


Great like the dark theme , it rocks  :Guitar:

----------


## Ben Crisford

I lovezz it!

----------

